# Rio de Janeiro, Southeast Brazil



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Population: 6.3 million people





























Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Corcovado, estátua do Cristo Redentor e os morros da Urca e Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Vista aérea da zona sul da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Marina da Glória by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Aterro do Famengo by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Final da Copa das Confederações 2013 - Maracanã - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Largo da Carioca no Centro do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr



Vista aérea da zona sul da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Barra da Tijuca - RJ by barrazine, on Flickr


Av. Rio Branco - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr




Edifício da Justiça do Trabalho - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by RIOTUR | ASCOM, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ipanema por Jean Léonard Polo, no Flickr


Rio de Janeiro por .**rickipanema**., no Flickr


Rio 2012-12-13 (22) by artenovaphotos, on Flickr











Village Mall - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Centro do Rio de Janeiro by Mondschein24, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Catedral Presbiteriana - Foto: Pedro Kirilos | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

There are already 2 threads of Rio in this section, one of them created by you. Why don't you join your threads instead of keep creating new ones?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


> There are already 2 threads of Rio in this section, one of them created by you. Why don't you join your threads instead of keep creating new ones?


Is that a new rule ? Sorry but in this section we are free to create different threads of same city.

There are more than 2 threads of Rio here okay.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nthest-Brazil








Nthest-Brazil


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Rio


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

xrtn2 said:


> Is that a new rule ? Sorry but in this section we are free to create different threads of same city.
> 
> There are more than 2 threads of Rio here okay.


It's not a new rule and I do know there are more than 2 threads of Rio, what I meant is that there are already 2 threads that are regularly updated in this section. Do not get me wrong, it was just an idea of mine. In my opinion splitting the same city in several threads will end up losing a bit of the focus and spreading people's attention towards the topic. But as I said, it was just an idea, I know that everyone is free to create different threads of the same city and it's up to you to decide what you will follow or not.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Rio


You are welcome :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Village Mall - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Bloco da Rua do Mercado - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Estação Cardeal Arco Verde do Metrô Rio - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rio por Aloha2110, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't think it's a smart idea create one more thread to Rio hno:
Those pics are nice, you could post them in the older threads.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Village Mall - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Palácio Duque de Caxias visto da Av. Presidente Vargas - Centro da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


CCBB - “Impressionismo – Paris e a Modernidade” - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pão de Açucar, Enseada de Botafogo e Praia do Flamengo - Foto: Pedro Kirilos/Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

FAAN said:


> I don't think it's a smart idea create one more thread to Rio hno: Those pics are nice, you could post them in the older threads.


I think exactly the same FAAN, but it seems he wants to run his own thread instead of sharing an older with us. There are at least 4 threads of Rio in this section, this is a complete exaggeration in my opinion, but OK, everyone here is free to create his owns threads.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Halley Pacheco de Ol…








Halley Pacheco de Ol…








Halley Pacheco de Ol…


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Estátua do Cristo Redentor e os morros da Urca e Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

jrubens48








jrubens48


----------

